# Parchment Paper for Invitations



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You can check the craft stores - maybe the ones that have a good scrapbooking section.

It's easy to make the parchment look, tho. The main part is called "tea staining." 

How to make paper look old by aging it with tea | mevsthehouse.com

I've done this and also used a match to singe the edges of the paper too. (be CAREFUL if you try this!)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You can make it! 
Boil hotwater with tea. Let it set for 5 mins. Remove the tea bags. Pull the hot tea water into like a large baking dish so you can lay the paper flat. Unless you perfer the wrinkled look then crumble up like a ball and simply dump it in the hot tea water. Gently open up the paper and be sure to lay flat on a towel to dry.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Or go with what frankie's girl said


----------



## kMG (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! I will check them out!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldnt get the hang of burning the edges, I always burned too much plus I had an 11 yr old who wanted to help so I had to come up with a safer way. I used manila drawing paper, ripped the edges and used wood stain and a foam paint brush to run along the edges. I wish I had a better pic. 
it was cheap too... the paper was 100 sheets for a dollar and the stain and brush I already had.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I used to work at Staples and if you have one near you, you should be able to go to the copy center and tell them you would like to buy resume paper by the sheet. They should have samples of all the different parchment papers they have.


----------

